# Hymer 544 Controle unit facia



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I have a 1995 Hymer 544 with an end kitchen and I want to fit an inverter behind the facia next to the electrical controle panel underneath the cupboard but the question is, "How do I get it behind the facia?" Looking underneath the front of the facia I can see three hinges running in line but I can not find out how, or even if, the underneath of the cupbopard that holds the facia drops down.
Can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Could someone please tell me why I can get into this thread without loging on but when I try to log on to post a question on another part of the forum list my name a password are rejected?


----------



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

hello
on mine theres three screws on the front edge then the facsia drops down
Twodogs


----------

